# Campervan Electrics... Help!!!



## gemnrich (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey all hope evryones looking forward to summer!!!
We're heading off in about 4 weeks for a year or so in Europe! Can't wait, in the process of converting our camper and we are now looking to install the electrics, 

We have brought the following parts:

105 amp leisure battery
Split charge relay kit with wiring
Inverter
Twin core cable (to run power to the LED lighting)
Round battery clamps
(we are planning to get a strip light LED, and secondary fuse box - does anyone know the best place to urchase these?)

We were hoping someone could help us with the following advice,
1) we have been quoted £70 installation by an electrical mechanic (although this figure dropped rather dramatically from £120 initially) dubious? or good price?
2) my father who has installed electrics into his french home but is unsure about installing them in a camper- is it relatively easy for someone who has a basic knowledge to install?
3) if anyone in either the croydon or brecon area is avaliable in the up and coming weeks to help with an install?
4)is there any information anyone could provide us with which would be of use?

Any help would be gratefully recieved, looking forward to sharing some photos of our conversion with you and maybe locating some new wilding spots!!!
Many thanks, Rich and Gem


----------



## Don (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi there, I can only say that I installed my own Solar Panel and its controler, Installed Extra Battery, and Installed new Battery charger when the old one gave up the ghost. Installed my own Sat Dish and Sky Set up. now the thing is, I am not an Electrician, but I am (IMO) a compitant DIY er.
Hope that gives some Idea.
I did follow the "12 V Electrical Bible". That IS a handy book.

Don


----------



## sparxy (Jul 4, 2010)

Just to give you an idea of price, I am a qualified sparky and I charge £15/hour plus materialswith an installation certificate at the end of it.


----------



## gemnrich (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey thanks for the info! Your not anywhere near either Brecon or Croydon are you?!
How long do you think it would take someone who is qualified to complete the job?


----------



## sparxy (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry, nowhere near you. Unfortunately I'm up in the Midlands. As far as timescale, it is difficult to tell without seeing the job but providing there is resonable access to route the wiring through I would say about 6-8 hours. That is for a pukka job with concealed wiring. If its just going to be slapped in some trunking then you would probably save a couple of hours.


----------



## sparxy (Jul 5, 2010)

gemnrich said:


> my father who has installed electrics into his french home but is unsure about installing them in a camper- is it relatively easy for someone who has a basic knowledge to install?



Incidentally if your father has done some 240v electrickery already then installing in the camper shouldn't be a problem. It is the same as a building apart from a few key things:

1 - An RCD must be used as the main incomer
2 - All wiring should be run in flexible cable (I use 2.5mm to be safe but the manufacturers use 1.5mm)
3 - Power circuits (sockets, water heater, fanmaster heater etc) should be protected with a 16A breaker and any lighting circuits a 6A
4 - Water heaters and any heating elements (fanmaster etc) should be connected using a 13a fused spur
5 - As well as the earth from the incoming mains lead the vehicle chassis MUST be earthed. This is to prevent the whole body becoming live in the event of a stray wire
6 - Route all cables taking into account movement of the vehicle so no tight spaces as this can chaff the cables.
7 - Check and double check all your connections for security, they WILL move about on the road
8 - Finally if possible get a sparky to do an RCD test, insulation resistance test and a continuity test on the CPC (Earth)

Stay safe
Martin


----------



## Firefox (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd think £70 was a very very good price if the guy was competent. A good days work + to install all that, easily. What do you want, blood, hehehe 

Inverter electrics are quite easy, it comes with it's own circuit protection and  leads which just bolt onto the leisure battery terminals. But more tricky is not just the electrics, it's the siting of the parts and cutting of holes, fixing straps etc. For example are you going to have the inverter plugs showing through a bulkhead and the unit strapped down behind? Just cutting a neat hole can take some time.

What about enclosing the leisure battery, venting it, and strapping it down? All the little extras add up in terms of time.


----------



## sparxy (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll definately second that Firefox


----------



## vwalan (Jul 12, 2010)

i like to put inverters out in the open so they get lots of ventilation .my batteries are in a seat cupboard and the inverter is on the out side in the isle bit tucked in corner so you dont catch your legs. they do get warm when in use. i run a short extension with a couple of sockets on the end . have 240v hook up but as i always wild camp have never used it .only at home to try it. think saving for solar is a must. we use a twintub washing machine through the inverter when away all powered by the sun. its not cheap but i think its worth it . i try not to use too many 240v things use gas or 12v. cook gas water heater instantanious gas. lights gas. thermex gas fire .warm as toast on a cool night.


----------



## Firefox (Jul 12, 2010)

My inverter is 1000w with it's own fan, but it has vent holes all round which are important not to block. Easily done it if it goes in a locker with gear round it so think about that. I've got mine strapped up in the garage with loads of space round it. Basically it's just an iron core with windings round it and they can get super hot. Probably will have a thermal cut out, but then you lose power for a while, so definitely vent it.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 12, 2010)

i went abit mental and bought a 2kw inverter from ring .actually bought 6 to get the price right .all my mates have 2kw inverters now but they do eat abit of power even on stand by. good for grinders and drills . do carry a big diesel genny for using an inverter welder just incase we break anything when playing off road. very good for welding up leaf springs etc. small compact very light and so easy to use ,bought in spain in leroy merlin about 80quid before the pound fell. glad i bought it done lots of work when on the road with it.


----------



## Don (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Firefox, when can we expect Episode 13 on your conversion. Or have you abanded the job.

Don


----------



## Firefox (Jul 17, 2010)

I've got a lot further with it now 

Have loads of vids in a new camera and need to get them up.


----------



## NicknClair (Jul 18, 2010)

vwalan said:


> i went abit mental and bought a 2kw inverter from ring .actually bought 6 to get the price right .all my mates have 2kw inverters now but they do eat abit of power even on stand by. good for grinders and drills . do carry a big diesel genny for using an inverter welder just incase we break anything when playing off road. very good for welding up leaf springs etc. small compact very light and so easy to use ,bought in spain in leroy merlin about 80quid before the pound fell. glad i bought it done lots of work when on the road with it.



Power on stand-by, bloody nightmare when you fall asleep forgetting to turn the inverter off!! Too many times I've gone it, normally after a few .

Looked at Battery monitor on mine, showing 2.9A discharge when on stand-by!!


----------

